# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ex-kankerpatiënten minder kans op baan - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://nt3.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=e9ow_nbukAkJ&imgurl=www.folia.nl/uploads/big/__kanker.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>
FoliaWeb
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Ex-kankerpatiënten minder kans op baan*
*De Telegraaf - 6 uur geleden*
Mensen die genezen zijn van kanker hebben minder kans op werk. De werkloosheid ligt bij de ex-kankerpatiënten wereldwijd 40 procent hoger dan bij mensen die geen kanker hebben gehad. Dat blijkt uit een literatuurstudie van het Coronel Instituut voor *...*
"Werknemer die kanker heeft gehad niet gewild" Volkskrant
Minder kans op baan na kanker Blik op Nieuws
De Morgen
*alle 9 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

